# Gato negro - mala suerte, buena suerte o nada de eso?



## germinal

Hola! Tema cultural - En mi patria cuando un gato negro cruza enfrente de uno algunos dicen que esta significa mala suerte y otros dicen que no - que es signo de buena suerte.

Tiene el gato negro una significación supersticioso o no en los países donde se habla Castellano? 

Tienes otros supersticións interesante que puedes contribuir? 

Por favor, corriges mi inevitables equivocacións.


Germinal.


.


----------



## MCGF

germinal said:
			
		

> Hola! Tema cultural - En mi patria cuando un gato negro se cruza enfrente / por delante de uno, algunos dicen que significa mala suerte y otros dicen que no, que es signo de buena suerte.
> 
> ¿Tiene el gato negro una significación supersticiosa o no en los países donde se habla Castellano?
> 
> ¿Tienes/ Tenéis otros supersticiones interesantes que puedan contribuir?
> 
> Por favor, corregid mis inevitables equivocaciones.
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> .



El tema de las supersticiones es complicado, yo supongo que la gente lo cuenta tal y como le va, es decir, si se te cruza un gato negro y te paso algo malo, pensarás que traen mala suerte, y viceversa. 

Como curiosidad, te puedo decir que también trae "mala suerte" pasar por debajo de una escalera, o el número 13, de hecho aquí el "martes 13" se tiene como un día nefasto (similar al viernes 13).

Si se me ocurre algo más, te lo digo


----------



## Fernando

En España si se te cruza un gato negro significa mala suerte.

Otros casos de mala suerte: romper un espejo, pasar debajo de una escalera.

Solamente un matiz: 

Tiene el gato negro una significación supersticiosA o no en los países donde se habla Castellano? 

Tienes otros supersticiONES interesante que puedes APORTAR? 

Por favor, corrige- miS inevitables equivocaciONES.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Hola, Germinal!
Te envío un enlace que te puede interesar:
http://www.alu.ua.es/s/som3/mala suerte.htm
Como experiencia personal, te cuento que se dice que abrir un paraguas dentro de la casa trae mala suerte. Pero desde que viví en Londres, y descubrí que la mejor forma de secarlos es dejarlos abiertos en la bañera... dejé de creer en ella.
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Otra superstición muy extendida en España es decir que da mala suerte derramar la sal. Se supone que para evitar la mala suerte tienes que lanzar un poco de sal hacia atrás por encima del hombro izquierdo. ¿O es el derecho? Como ves yo no soy muy supersticiosa... 

Otra superstición menos conocida es que da mala suerte al hogar tener una pluma de pavo real.

Saludos.


----------



## Agnès E.

In France, it is usually seen as an omen of death: if one black cat crosses your way, you'll die... 

Actuallyl, I should say "has been seen" because I don't think people still believe in it... probably because a crossing black cat just announces its OWN death, as cars run so fast nowadays!! 



(PS: sorry to reply in English, I don't speak one word Spanish...)


----------



## EVAVIGIL

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Otra superstición muy extendida en España es decir que da mala suerte derramar la sal. Se supone que para evitar la mala suerte tienes que lanzar un poco de sal hacia atrás por encima del hombro izquierdo. ¿O es el derecho? Como ves yo no soy muy supersticiosa...
> 
> Otra superstición menos conocida es que da mala suerte al hogar tener una pluma de pavo real.
> 
> Saludos.[/QUOT
> 
> ¡Hola, Lady!
> Tengo entendido que son tres puñaditos de sal sobre el hombro izquierdo... Bastante parecido a lo que se hace en la Fontana de Trevi, para volver a Roma, con tres monedas.
> Un saludito.
> EVA.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Gracias Eva. Tomo nota, que yo soy muy patosa y se me caen mucho las cosas...  



			
				EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> LadyBlakeney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otra superstición muy extendida en España es decir que da mala suerte derramar la sal. Se supone que para evitar la mala suerte tienes que lanzar un poco de sal hacia atrás por encima del hombro izquierdo. ¿O es el derecho? Como ves yo no soy muy supersticiosa...
> 
> Otra superstición menos conocida es que da mala suerte al hogar tener una pluma de pavo real.
> 
> Saludos.[/QUOT
> 
> ¡Hola, Lady!
> Tengo entendido que son tres puñaditos de sal sobre el hombro izquierdo... Bastante parecido a lo que se hace en la Fontana de Trevi, para volver a Roma, con tres monedas.
> Un saludito.
> EVA.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alundra

Otra superstición que yo he oído: Dicen que trae mala suerte ver un sacerdote de espaldas por la calle. Solución: Tienes que correr y verlo de frente, para evitar la mala suerte, jejeeje... no sé hasta que punto será cierto....

Alundra.


----------



## Lancel0t

There is also a related discussion on this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=6674&page=1&pp=10


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Alundra said:
			
		

> Otra superstición que yo he oído: Dicen que trae mala suerte ver un sacerdote de espaldas por la calle. Solución: Tienes que correr y verlo de frente, para evitar la mala suerte, jejeeje... no sé hasta que punto será cierto....
> 
> Alundra.



¡Esa sí que no la conocía!  
Los pobres estarán acostumbrados a ver gente corriendo y mirándolos de frente...
¿Y la de no poner perchas o sombreros sobre la cama?  
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## Martona

Hola Germinal: ahí van unos cuantos arreglitos:



			
				germinal said:
			
		

> Hola! Tema cultural - En mi patria cuando un gato negro se cruza por delante de uno, algunos dicen que ésto significa mala suerte y otros dicen que no - que es signo de buena suerte.
> 
> ¿Tiene el gato negro una significación supersticiosa/*un significado* *supersticioso* o no en los países donde se habla Castellano?
> 
> ¿Teneis (vosotros) otras supersticiones interesantes con las que contribuir?
> 
> Por favor, corregidme mis inevitables equivocaciones.
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> .



He visto que acentuabas la palabra equivocaciones y creo que te puede servir de ayuda lo que te explicaré a continuación:

Las palabras terminadas en ción se acentúan en singular pero al añadir ES en el plural, el acento siempre desaparece, ejemplos:

continuación : continuaciones
solución : soluciones
abreviación : abreviaciones

por lo demás, creo que tu español es bastante bueno, ¡ya me gustaría a mí tener ese nivel de inglés!. 

Hasta luego,

Martona


----------



## alc112

Yo creo que los gatos negros no son de mala suerte. Es más, ellos son afortunados de ser negros totalmente (digo yo). yo cuando era chiquito tenía una gata negra (que me odiaba). yo no sé por qué, pero siempre los martes 13 algo me pasa algo de mala suerte. yo soy muy suertudo. algo que no me creerían es que hace dos años encontré tirados 100 pesos en la calle y me los quedé (obvio).


----------



## germinal

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> ¡Esa sí que no la conocía!
> Los pobres estarán acostumbrados a ver gente corriendo y mirándolos de frente...
> ¿Y la de no poner perchas o sombreros sobre la cama?
> Saluditos.
> EVA.


 

En Inglaterra dicen que trae mala suerte poner nuevas botas o zapatas sobre la mesa y también si miras la luna nueva a través del vidrio (una ventana normalmente).

Es interesante que casi todos los ejemplos dado son los mismos (?) que tenemos en mi pais. 


Germinal.


.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Anda! Pues yo no conocía la de las perchas y los sombreros. Esto de las supersticiones limita mucho la vida diaria...  



			
				EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> ¡Esa sí que no la conocía!
> Los pobres estarán acostumbrados a ver gente corriendo y mirándolos de frente...
> ¿Y la de no poner perchas o sombreros sobre la cama?
> Saluditos.
> EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> ¡Anda! Pues yo no conocía la de las perchas y los sombreros. Esto de las supersticiones limita mucho la vida diaria... [/QUOTE
> 
> Especialmente si estás haciendo el equipaje...
> Germinal, ¿es la Luna Nueva o la Luna Llena? Porque a la Nueva no la ves...
> EVA.


----------



## Like an Angel

Lo del gato negro lo sé como sigue: si te lo cruzás y te mira a los ojos te saca la mala onda y si te da la espalda te carga de mala onda.-

Algunos más, todos relacionados a la soltería o no :
Si se sienta una monja en el asiento contiguo al tuyo en el colectivo/tren/subte, etc. no te casás.-
Si estás en una comida con amigos y te comés lo último que queda en la fuente te quedás soltero/a.-
Si un pavo real abre la cola delante tuyo te casás.-

Otro:
Los boletos capicúa te traen suerte.-


----------



## germinal

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> LadyBlakeney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Anda! Pues yo no conocía la de las perchas y los sombreros. Esto de las supersticiones limita mucho la vida diaria... [/QUOTE
> 
> Especialmente si estás haciendo el equipaje...
> Germinal, ¿es la Luna Nueva o la Luna Llena? Porque a la Nueva no la ves...
> EVA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es!  Entonces no es peligroso!
> 
> Nunca he pensado en eso - solo recordé mi madre diciendo ''Don't look at the new moon through glass'   Pero supongo que hubiera debido (?) decir Luna Creciente por ser exacto.
> 
> He oido 'Don't look at the full moon through glass' tambien pero prefiero la versión de mi madre por lealdad.
> 
> 
> Germinal.
Click to expand...


----------



## rainbow

germinal said:
			
		

> EVAVIGIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He oido 'Don't look at the full moon through glass' tambien pero prefiero la versión de mi madre por lealdad.
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Germinal you shoul say "lealtad"
> Your Spanish is improving amazingly!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Alundra

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Si se sienta una monja en el asiento contiguo al tuyo en el colectivo/tren/subte, etc. no te casás.-
> Si estás en una comida con amigos y te comés lo último que queda en la fuente te quedás soltero/a.-
> Si un pavo real abre la cola delante tuyo te casás.-


 
Aquí dicen que si te pones un vestido de novia ya no te casas, pero esa os aseguro que no es cierta, porque yo me puse un vestido de novia cuando estaba estudiando, y ahora estoy casada  

Alundra.


----------



## asm

En Mexico, en un barrio muy pobre, conoci lo que era el mal de ojo. Dicen que si miras a una persona de cierto modo (con odio, celos, etc.) le pasas una enfermedad, en la cual le vas a traer malos ratos (o en su defecto ellos lo haran contigo). Una vez que vi a un bebe (en el lugar pobre, muy pobre) y los padres me pidieron que le hiciera una senal en la cabeza (quizas una cruz) para que le quitara el mal de ojo que YO le habia dado. No entendi por que lo pedian sino hasta mucho tiempo despues.

Al parecer el mal de ojo tiene "seguidores y aficionados" por todos lados, incluso en el internet:
http://www.actuaciones.net/maldeojo.htm

Estimados foreros, una de las ventajas del foro es que no podemos "echarnos mal de ojo entre nosotros"  



			
				germinal said:
			
		

> Hola! Tema cultural - En mi patria cuando un gato negro cruza enfrente de uno algunos dicen que esta significa mala suerte y otros dicen que no - que es signo de buena suerte.
> 
> Tiene el gato negro una significación supersticioso o no en los países donde se habla Castellano?
> 
> Tienes otros supersticións interesante que puedes contribuir?
> 
> Por favor, corriges mi inevitables equivocacións.
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## rainbow

Alundra,

Desafiando toda superchería, pasé por debajo de una escalera, pasé por detrás del gato negro, derramé sal (accidentalmente), puse un sombrero sobre la cama, me probé un vestido de novia, regalé pañuelos, regalé billeteras sin billete dentro, hice todo lo que te puedas imaginar contrariando las creencias populares y aquí estoy viva y escribiendo en este hilo. También contraje matrimonio.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Acabo de recordar otra superstición: dice que si te barren los pies (si pasan barriendo y te pasan la escoba por encia de los pies) no te casas. La primera vez que lo oí fue por boca de una vecina que contaba que se lo había hecho a su hija menor y que por eso se había quedado soltera. Yo era muy pequeña, pero no podía dejar de pensar: "Y, ¿no tendrá nada que ver con que la chica es una agria?".  

Saludos.


----------



## solecito

En mi país hay muchísima gente supersticiosa.  Los gatos, el martes trece, pasar bajo una escalera, tirar la sal, que te barran los pies, y como si esto no fuera suficiente ahora también se empieza a importar supersticiones de otros países, a mí todo esto la verdad me hace gracia. Mi santa madre nos enseñó a no creer nada de estas cosas, siempre nos dice que la superstición no es otra cosa que ignorancia disfrazada, sin ofender a nadie por supuesto cada quién tiene sus creencias muy respetables. Pero esto es lo que me enseñaron a mí y es en lo que creo. Espero no sonar muy brusca y no ofender a nadie si es así mis más siceras disculpas por adelantado.


----------



## germinal

solecito said:
			
		

> En mi país hay muchísima gente supersticiosa. Los gatos, el martes trece, pasar bajo una escalera, tirar la sal, que te barran los pies, y como si esto no fuera suficiente ahora también se empieza a importar supersticiones de otros países, a mí todo esto la verdad me hace gracia. Mi santa madre nos enseñó a no creer nada de estas cosas, siempre nos dice que la superstición no es otra cosa que ignorancia disfrazada, sin ofender a nadie por supuesto cada quién tiene sus creencias muy respetables. Pero esto es lo que me enseñaron a mí y es en lo que creo. Espero no sonar muy brusca y no ofender a nadie si es así mis más siceras disculpas por adelantado.






Que cruzamos los dedos y esperamos que ellos no son ofendido.    (¿es correcto o no?)



We'll just have to keep our fingers crossed and hope that they aren"t offended.  




Germinal.

.


----------



## solecito

*Hello Germinal*

*Espero no sonar muy brusca y no ofender a nadie*

Brusca/o- In this sentence means when you do something rude,but it has other meanings as well in this case would be something like:
I hope I'm not being too rude,and nobody feels ofended.
or:
I hope this doesn't sound too rude, no offense to anyone.
or:
I hope I don't sound too rude, and I don't offend anyone.

The last one is more literal, the other two are the ones I would use in a translation to english.

Brusco, tosco, súbito= sudden, abrupt,I hope this clears it up!






			
				germinal said:
			
		

> [/color]
> 
> 
> 
> Que cruzamos los dedos y esperamos que ellos no son ofendido. (¿es correcto o no?)
> 
> 
> 
> We'll just have to keep our fingers crossed and hope that they aren"t offended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> .


----------



## suzzzenn

En la cuidad de Nueva York, y otras cuidades grandes, hay algunos edificios sin un piso 13, porque el numero 13 trae mala suerte.


----------



## germinal

solecito said:
			
		

> *Hello Germinal*
> 
> *Espero no sonar muy brusca y no ofender a nadie*
> 
> Brusca/o- In this sentence means when you do something rude,but it has other meanings as well in this case would be something like:
> I hope I'm not being too rude,and nobody feels ofended.
> or:
> I hope this doesn't sound too rude, no offense to anyone.
> or:
> I hope I don't sound too rude, and I don't offend anyone.
> 
> The last one is more literal, the other two are the ones I would use in a translation to english.
> 
> Brusco, tosco, súbito= sudden, abrupt,I hope this clears it up!


 

Hola Solecito - I understood what you said about being rude but my comment was meant to be lighthearted - We'll just have to keep our fingers crossed and hope that they aren"t offended.  

You said that you were brought up not to believe in superstition but you hoped your comments were not seen as rude as you did not want to offend anyone. My comment suggested using a superstition (crossing ones fingers)to avoid this. 

It is probably my bad Spanish which has confused you - sorry! 


Germinal.


EDIT: I just took another look and I see that you must have thought I was offering onother version and a translation of your phrase and asking if it was correct. My fault - sorry again!


----------



## Like an Angel

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> En la cuidad de Nueva York, y otras cuidades grandes, hay algunos edificios sin un piso 13, porque el numero 13 trae mala suerte.


 
En Japón el número asociado a la mala suerte es el 4 (se lee shi y significa muerte), según nos dijo nuestra profesora de japonés hay edificios que no tienen el piso 4, al igual que el 13 como tu dices


----------



## nanel

Germinal:

Que cruzamos los dedos y esperamos que ellos no son ofendido. (¿es correcto o no?)

Lo correcto es decir "Crucemos los dedos y esperemos que no se hayan ofendido" Nosotros no solemos poner el pronombre delante tan a menudo como vosotros, porque en el verbo ya se puede averiguar el pronombre: "hayan" tiene que ser "ellos". Tampoco puedes decir "son ofendidos". Ya sé que en inglés es el mismo verbo, pero tal vez te sirva de ayuda este truquito:

Ser: Cuando es algo definitivo. Ej: Soy alto (no vas a decrecer, es permanente).

Estar: Cuando es un estado temporal. Ej: Estoy cansada (temporalmente, no voy a estar cansada toda la vida, ni tampoco ofendida).

Espero que esto haya aclarado tu duda.


----------



## germinal

nanel said:
			
		

> Germinal:
> 
> Que cruzamos los dedos y esperamos que ellos no son ofendido. (¿es correcto o no?)
> 
> Lo correcto es decir "Crucemos los dedos y esperemos que no se hayan ofendido" Nosotros no solemos poner el pronombre delante tan a menudo como vosotros, porque en el verbo ya se puede averiguar el pronombre: "hayan" tiene que ser "ellos". Tampoco puedes decir "son ofendidos". Ya sé que en inglés es el mismo verbo, pero tal vez te sirva de ayuda este truquito:
> 
> Ser: Cuando es algo definitivo. Ej: Soy alto (no vas a decrecer, es permanente).
> 
> Estar: Cuando es un estado temporal. Ej: Estoy cansada (temporalmente, no voy a estar cansada toda la vida, ni tampoco ofendida).
> 
> Espero que esto haya aclarado tu duda.


 

Gracias Nanel.


Germinal.


----------



## solecito

Hi germinal, it was my fault really. sometimes I forget my sense of humor  in the bed and forget to take it with me when I get up!

The frase seemed to be a question that's why I took it that way. ¡Saludos!



			
				germinal said:
			
		

> Hola Solecito - I understood what you said about being rude but my comment was meant to be lighthearted - We'll just have to keep our fingers crossed and hope that they aren"t offended.
> 
> You said that you were brought up not to believe in superstition but you hoped your comments were not seen as rude as you did not want to offend anyone. My comment suggested using a superstition (crossing ones fingers)to avoid this.
> 
> It is probably my bad Spanish which has confused you - sorry!
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just took another look and I see that you must have thought I was offering onother version and a translation of your phrase and asking if it was correct. My fault - sorry again!


----------

